# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Pollard and Steph Stokes Shocker

## alan45

Chris Chittel leaves wife for Lorraine Chase

News of the World

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my gosh!   :EEK!:

----------


## Luna

yeah i read that this morning was totally gobsmacked until mum reminded me of what paper i was reading  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

it says he used to be an pornstar?   :Sick:

----------


## Debs

> it says he used to be an pornstar?


 
just read that news of the world and was shocked to read that!! was he really??  omg whod wanna watch that LOL

----------


## alan45

> just read that news of the world and was shocked to read that!! was he really??  omg whod wanna watch that LOL


Lorraine Chase presumably  :Sick:

----------


## Debs

> Lorraine Chase presumably


 

 :Sick:   :Sick:  omg dont!!!! she must be desperate!

----------


## Abi

:EEK!:  Oh- My-Days.

----------


## chance

he might have been a right looker in his day   :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> he might have been a right looker in his day


 

 :Rotfl:   maybe!!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Just as well he didn't secretly murder his wife, like his character did in Emmerdale many years ago!

----------


## Siobhan

> it says he used to be an pornstar?


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  that is the funniest thing I have heard today, thanks BB for the laughs

----------


## Richie_lecturer

And I thought Jeffrey Archer was devious.    :Sick:

----------


## Jemma

OH. MY. GOd!  :Sick:   :EEK!:

----------

